# Bourne Identity laser w/ bank account number?



## yummytummy (May 13, 2007)

The device was small enough to be implanted under the skin, where can I get one of my own, maybe with changeable character template?


----------



## nerdgineer (May 13, 2007)

Same place you get that Star Wars light saber - Hollywood special effects shop...


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

Nerdgineer - you can get an affordable, hand made lightsabre that works with your laser from www.lasersaber.com Cheyenne hand makes them, then delivers them via USPS Priority - pretty neat ! I bought just the "Blade" when he was selling them seperately - no sound effects, like the Master Replica ones, but nicely put together, and loads of fun - I use it to annoy my daughter frequently around the house :laughing:


----------



## nerdgineer (May 13, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Nerdgineer - you can get an affordable, hand made lightsabre that works with your laser from www.lasersaber.com ...


Nice. However, I was kind of referring to a non-existant multi-megawat *working *[in the cut through the armored doors of the Trader's Guild spaceship control room sense (Star Wars II /5)] lightsaber. That is, I don't think a Bourne laser like what yummytummy was looking for actually exists.


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

Heh - I figured that is what you meant ! :lolsign: 


I just couldn't help myself, that's all !


----------



## yummytummy (May 13, 2007)

Too bad, it would've made a nice gift. It was either that or a rooftop Commissioner Gordon Bat-Signal :laughing: However I did compile a list of neato laser gizmos while searching for this thing, some of them are just as or more inspired. 

Thanks for the reality check, nerdgineer.


----------



## Ashton (May 14, 2007)

IF you want a small output, then get a fiber-coupled laser, a single fiber-optic could easily be concieled in anything you wanted, though the laser device itself couldnt...


----------



## DenisD (May 14, 2007)

Maybe some LCD with laser backlight?
But it wont be so small.

Check this http://www.dynamism.com/laser-clock/main.shtml


----------



## David_Web (May 14, 2007)

Creating a non dynamic text like that is not a problem. It is quite simple.
If you can get the laser small enough the rest is trivial.


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 14, 2007)

I actually found a different laser pointer/clock elsewhere. It has a focusing lens at the front so that you can focus it out to read the time, or tighten down the focus to use it as a pointer. It's pretty neat, if you ignore the fact that it changes brightness each time the button is pressed, and while the button is pressed. It even comes with a spare set of batteries.

Here it is


----------



## Ashton (May 14, 2007)

Bizarre does not begin to describe it... cool, yes, but how bizarre!


----------

